# Dream Audio Tools - REPETITIVE BASS for Kontakt RELEASED! ** 27 Oct New video **



## lux (Sep 28, 2012)

http://new.dreamaudiotools.com/repetitive-bass-kontakt/ (<script class="js-extraPhrases" type="application/json">
{
"lightbox_close": "Close",
"lightbox_next": "Next",
"lightbox_previous": "Previous",
"lightbox_error": "The requested content cannot be loaded. Please try again later.",
"lightbox_start_slideshow": "Start slideshow",
"lightbox_stop_slideshow": "Stop slideshow",
"lightbox_full_screen": "Full screen",
"lightbox_thumbnails": "Thumbnails",
"lightbox_download": "Download",
"lightbox_share": "Share",
"lightbox_zoom": "Zoom",
"lightbox_new_window": "New window",
"lightbox_toggle_sidebar": "Toggle sidebar"
}
</script>
<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="repetitive-bass_forum.jpg"
data-src="http://new.dreamaudiotools.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/repetitive-bass_forum.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://new.dreamaudiotools.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/repetitive-bass_forum.jpg"
data-url="http://new.dreamaudiotools.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/repetitive-bass_forum.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="repetitive-bass_forum.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)

*Dream Audio Tools* proudly announces the new *http://new.dreamaudiotools.com/repetitive-bass-kontakt/ (Repetitive Bass for Native Instruments Kontakt)*.

*Repetitive Bass* is the brand new library featuring Electric bass repetitions

Playing properly realistic sampled bass repetitions is considered to be a troublesome task, even with round-robins, due to the lack of interconnections between notes. That becomes expecially audible when composing modern rock or hybrid rock tracks. *Repetitive bass* introduces real sequences, multisampled, playable on the keyboard and synced according to host tempo. The library offers repetitions in Fourths and Eights plus Single tones both in clean and distorted version. Everything with an authentic "mix-ready" bass tone.

*http://new.dreamaudiotools.com/repetitive-bass-kontakt/ (Click here for the product page)*

Here's first demos showing the lib in actions. More are coming in the next hours.

[flash width=600 height=300 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://soundcloud.com/luca-3/sets/dream-audio-tools-repetitive&amp;show_comments=true&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_playcount=true&amp;show_artwork=false&amp;color=b99a43[/flash]

*Repetitive Bass* is available at the price of *Euro 14,90*


Thanks
Best
Luca


----------



## lux (Sep 28, 2012)

had a minor issue with Soundcloud, all demos have been re-uploaded and working now


----------



## JoelS (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: Dream Audio Tools announces REPETITIVE BASS for Kontakt*

This is a cool idea. I have definitely found myself wanting repetition samples when using other bass libraries. Any chance you've recorded (or could record) patterns with triplets, for metal? I'm looking forward to hearing more details about your bass!


----------



## rpaillot (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: Dream Audio Tools announces REPETITIVE BASS for Kontakt*

I bought dream audio guitars and looking forward this one  
Any idea when it's going to be released?


----------



## lux (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: Dream Audio Tools announces REPETITIVE BASS for Kontakt*

Hello Joel, actually for this volume we recorded straight 4ths and 8ths, but triplets could be definitely on the wish list for next volume. 

Thanks Romain, I would say a matter of a day or so...

...and...we got a new demo!

*Black*
[flash width=600 height=60 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://soundcloud.com/luca-3/dream-audio-tools-repetitive-2&amp;show_comments=true&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_playcount=true&amp;show_artwork=false&amp;color=b99a43[/flash]

showing a more _bad guy_ side of *Repetitive Bass*


----------



## lux (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: Dream Audio Tools - REPETITIVE BASS for Kontakt RELEASED!*

*Repetitive bass* is now available at Dream Audio Tools :D 

http://new.dreamaudiotools.com


----------



## lux (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Dream Audio Tools - REPETITIVE BASS for Kontakt RELEASED!*

we just added a Bass/Drums-Only version of Black.

*Black (drums and bass only)*

[flash width=600 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://soundcloud.com/luca-3/dream-audio-tools-black-bass&amp;show_comments=true&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_playcount=true&amp;show_artwork=false&amp;color=b99a43[/flash]

Side note: As usual in our demos, the bass channel has not been processed/effected, all you hear is pure tone from the library out-of-the-box. We applied only some finalizing on the master channel.


----------



## paoling (Oct 1, 2012)

Very nice product Luca! And above all, I think the demos have a truly professional sound.


----------



## lux (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks Paolo!


----------



## Alex Cuervo (Oct 1, 2012)

This is great - I've been playing around with it and layering it with Indie Fingers. I'll get lots of use out of this for sure. Funny thing is, I'm a bass player - but for sketching - this is 10x faster than setting up my gear and sounds great - I'll probably end up layering it with an actual direct input bass.


----------



## lux (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: Dream Audio Tools - REPETITIVE BASS for Kontakt RELEASED!*

Thanks Alex!


We just added a new demo, which shows *Repetitive Bass* in a modern hybrid orchestral context, to show more possible usages of the lib. The track features sounds from Dream Rythms and Indie Fingers as well.

*The Amazing Joe*
[flash width=600 height=60 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://soundcloud.com/luca-3/dream-audio-tools-the-amazing&amp;show_comments=true&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_playcount=true&amp;show_artwork=false&amp;color=b99a43[/flash]

Cheers 
Luca


----------



## lux (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Dream Audio Tools - REPETITIVE BASS for Kontakt RELEASED! ** NEW DEMO ***

Hello,

we just added a first technical demo showing part of the lib. Its all based on 4th string repetions and tones. Demo of 2nd-1st comes next.

*Technical demo one*
[flash width=600 height=60 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://soundcloud.com/luca-3/dream-audio-tools-repetitive-4&amp;show_comments=true&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_playcount=true&amp;show_artwork=false&amp;color=b99a43[/flash]

Cheers
Luca


----------



## zacnelson (Oct 3, 2012)

These is JUST what I've been waiting for! This seems to be the perfect fit for me, I'm very excited!


----------



## lux (Oct 5, 2012)

thanks Zac, glad to hear that! 

Luca


----------



## zacnelson (Oct 5, 2012)

Just bought it! I'll let you know how I go with it, maybe show you some samples


----------



## zacnelson (Oct 6, 2012)

Is there a manual at all? All I got in the download was the instruments and samples


----------



## lux (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi Zac, currently there is no manual, as we considered the patches to be self explainatory enough. Still, I'll be glad to put one together and make it available on the download area in a couple days 

Cheers
Luca


----------



## zacnelson (Oct 6, 2012)

No worries Luca, I just finished a song with it and I think I worked it out well enough! This bass sounds awesome, I highly recommend it!


----------



## zacnelson (Oct 6, 2012)

*Re: Dream Audio Tools - REPETITIVE BASS for Kontakt RELEASED! ** NEW DEMO ***

Tonight I finished off a demo I'm working on with the new Repetitive Bass, this song was the perfect fit for this new bass because it is a fairly constant 8th note bass line all the way through, although there are a few moments with 16th notes and sustained notes.

I hope you enjoy it! I really enjoyed using Repetitive Bass, so simple and sounds really authentic, it has the nuances and imperfections of a live player!

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F62423936&secret_url=false[/flash] 

http://soundcloud.com/zac-nelson-1/love-is-not-enough


----------



## lux (Oct 6, 2012)

Sounds great Zac! thanks for sharing it. Lovely usage of the lib as well.

Luca


----------



## Rob (Oct 6, 2012)

*Re: Dream Audio Tools - REPETITIVE BASS for Kontakt RELEASED! ** NEW DEMO ***

this is a very useful product, Luca! Congratulations on having innovative ideas like this! And the demos sound owesome... 
Zac, great piece!


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 6, 2012)

*Re: Dream Audio Tools - REPETITIVE BASS for Kontakt RELEASED! ** NEW DEMO ***



Rob @ Sat Oct 06 said:


> this is a very useful product, Luca! Congratulations on having innovative ideas like this! And the demos sound owesome...
> Zac, great piece!



Agreed!

And: Do not sell it too cheap!


----------



## zacnelson (Oct 6, 2012)

Glad you liked my song! It was incredibly quick to complete the bass part using Repetitive Bass, there was no fussing or tweaking required! If it wasn't for me spending time making creative decisions regarding the notes and inversions I was going for, I reckon I would have done the bass part in less than 15 minutes! And sounds 10 times better than what I could achieve with my cheap bass and sloppy playing


----------



## lux (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Dream Audio Tools - REPETITIVE BASS for Kontakt RELEASED! ** NEW DEMO ***

Hey thanks so much, Roberto, Gunther and, of course, Zac for the nice words 

Cheers
Luca


----------



## lux (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: Dream Audio Tools - REPETITIVE BASS for Kontakt RELEASED! ** NEW DEMO ***

Hello,

we added a new demo by gifted composer *Blake Ewing*. Blake used also http://new.dreamaudiotools.com/indie-fingers-for-kontakt-volume-one-the-bridge/ (Indie Guitars), http://new.dreamaudiotools.com/slide/dream-rythms/ (Dream Rythms) and http://new.dreamaudiotools.com/?slide=dream-keys (Dream Keys) on this one.

*Clarity*
[flash width=600 height=60 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://soundcloud.com/luca-3/dream-audio-tools-blake-ewing&amp;show_comments=true&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_playcount=true&amp;show_artwork=false&amp;color=b99a43[/flash]

Cheers
Luca


----------



## lux (Oct 12, 2012)

*Re: Dream Audio Tools - REPETITIVE BASS for Kontakt RELEASED! ** NEW DEMO ***

Hello,

we have another demo on board, by imaginative composer *Arthur Hendriks*. It features also the nice "Kemence" by friends at *Sonokinetic*

*Golden fields*
[flash width=600 height=60 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://soundcloud.com/luca-3/golden-fields-by-arthur&amp;show_comments=true&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_playcount=true&amp;show_artwork=false&amp;color=b99a43[/flash]

we also have a new *http://new.dreamaudiotools.com/bundles/ (Bundles page)*. 

_If you purchased after 26 Sep 2012 you should have received an email from us. If not, just drop us an email_

Cheers
Luca


----------



## TuomasP (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: Dream Audio Tools - REPETITIVE BASS for Kontakt RELEASED! ** NEW DEMO ***

Great tool and timesaver for basic bass line blocking etc. Can't wait to have moarr stuff like this and Indie Fingers vol. 1


----------



## lux (Oct 19, 2012)

Hey thanks Tuomas! More bass and guitar stuff is definitely coming..


----------



## DocMidi657 (Oct 19, 2012)

*Re: Dream Audio Tools - REPETITIVE BASS for Kontakt RELEASED! ** NEW DEMO ***

Hi,

This looks great! Can someone tell me a little a bit about how the library is playable?
Do you hold down a note and it chugs away on 8th's kinda thing and then while doing that can you play melodic lines and then drop back into the 8th groove synced to the tempo?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## lux (Oct 19, 2012)

*Re: Dream Audio Tools - REPETITIVE BASS for Kontakt RELEASED! ** NEW DEMO ***

Hello Dave,

Thanks for your interest!

basically if you hold a note you get a bass repetitions sequence for that note. The sequences are multisampled, so you'll get realistic note changes when switching from one pressed key to another. Also a set of single tones is provided as a tool to compliment the sequences (to do straight single notes passages, endings and such). 

All of that is provided for two separate sets of samples, one for 4th string and the other for higher range notes taken on 1st and 2nd strings. we sampled those separately to obtain the best possible from each position and offer more nuances according to different playing styles and musical purposes.

Samples have been recorded both with clean and distorted sound. Also you can apply some re-amping pressing a button and get a crispier ampli-like tone.

In addition to single patches a full keyswitched patch is provided for each sample set and it helps jumping real time from one articulation to another one.

Hope that helps
Cheers
Luca


----------



## bdr (Oct 19, 2012)

You know, I saw the topic headline and thought 'meh' but the great demos have got me interested.

Zac, great job...go Melbourn(ians)!


----------



## zacnelson (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks BDR! Actually if you're interested I have a much better version of the song up on Soundcloud if you want to listen. (The bass is un-changed however I fixed the guitars in substantial ways)


----------



## lux (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Dream Audio Tools - REPETITIVE BASS for Kontakt RELEASED! ** NEW DEMO ***

Hello,

we got a new showcase demo named *Pulse*. All the bass is from *Repetitive Bass*.

*Pulse*
[flash width=600 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://soundcloud.com/luca-3/pulse&amp;show_comments=true&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_playcount=true&amp;show_artwork=false&amp;color=b99a43[/flash]

Cheers  
Luca


----------



## lux (Oct 27, 2012)

*Re: Dream Audio Tools - REPETITIVE BASS for Kontakt RELEASED! ** 24 Oct New Demo ***

Hello,

we got a short video illustrating some *Repetitive Bass* articulations.



Cheers
Luca


----------



## ThomasL (Jan 29, 2013)

I picked this one up a few days ago, simply great! =o


----------



## lux (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks Thomas! 

Cheers
Luca


----------

